# New Giant TCR Advanced 0



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Just built myself a Giant TCR Advanced 0. This is one fast looking bike! Not quite stock: I installed my American Classic / Stans wheels instead of the stock Giant wheels (which seemed pretty nice, but my wheels are a little lighter and almost new, so I decided I'd continue to use them). I also installed a Giant carbon bar instead of the stock alloy bar (again, a really nice bar, but I prefer the feel of carbon bars). Came in at a reasonable weight of 16.8 lbs with pedals and cages. The built-in RideSense sensors is a nice touch - more streamlined and clean than installing the Garmin cadence sensor. First time I've even experimented with Di2, but I'm expecting it to live up to the hype. Initial setup was pretty straightforward, and seemed to have it adjusted in just a few minutes. (I say seem because I've only tried it in the stand).

Now if only this snow will go away so I can ride it!


----------



## nevertrustafart (Feb 8, 2014)

that is a helluva good looking bike!!!! i love the white giants!! im hoping to pick up one of the tcr advanced frames in the black white and green pin stripe on clearance at the end of the summer to upgrade my current 2011 black white and grey tcr advanced frame.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

So what's the weight on the bad boy? How does it ride?


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Mosovich said:


> So what's the weight on the bad boy? How does it ride?


It's about 16.8 lbs. The bike is fast! I've set a few PRs and mom's without even trying. Mainly I attribute the extra speed to the more aerodynamic position it puts me in relative to my previous bike (C'dale Synapse). I like the shorter stays, too, as acceleration seems a little quicker. Bike climbs really well, too, which is good because I love to climb. Bike is stable at speed on the descents. So far, I'm really enjoying the bike.


----------

